# How to get Letters of Rec?



## LMNOP (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm nervous about getting my LORs. How are you supposed to get them done if you're applying to multiple schools? Do you ask professors for multiple letters? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2016)

LMNOP said:


> I'm nervous about getting my LORs. How are you supposed to get them done if you're applying to multiple schools? Do you ask professors for multiple letters?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes! Don't be afraid. This is a normal thing to request.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 20, 2016)

What I learned atleast in undergrad is that to ask for a letter of rec, you have to do one of 2 things: either ask your professor of choice and if he/she is friendly with you, then they'll end up writing a letter for you... but sometimes, they'll prefer you just write the letter in a basic format and they'll tweak it and sign it.
but it's totally normal to ask your professor for letters. I also suggest looking into finding people to work with that can also write a letter for you as well.


----------



## DJ (Aug 23, 2016)

You can probably use the same letters for all your applications.  Some professors might also just say that they don't want to do it, not because they don't think they've got anything good to say, but they just might not feel like they know you enough.  This isn't necessarily a bad thing because you want professors who will take it seriously and not write just a fluff LOR because the applicant reviewers will see through that.

It's a normal thing, so don't hesitate to ask.


----------

